# Its Going



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

In a shock unexpected move ive sold my car !!!!!!!    

why the smileys ????
a car i wanted to buy ages ago has now come back up for sale and i desperately want it .

Dont worry its still an R33 GT-R so sharnt be leaving the club so soon after ariving .    
I dont want to go into too much detail about the prospective new purchase as i dont want to jinx it but i have to say im VERY VERY excited :smokin:  

however if for some inexplicable reason it does go pear shaped im going to buy a red R34


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Phew, you had me worried for a moment there! I hope you get it and we can have a gander at the next Brum meet. 
*thinks* Hmmm, when is the next Brum meet??


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

your not the only one hoping either  

Ive told 2 very close friends including the mate ive sold mine to and were ALL very excited about this prospect    

As for the BRUM meets god knows what happened this month


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Hope the purchase goes ok for you mate. Please tell me the new GTR isn't a girly colour. 

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

well its certainly not wine red


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Come on mate give us a little clue.

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

ok ill PM you but please Rich keep it under your hat as i dont want to look a tit if it all goes sour on me


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Come on pm me !!!! I'm fekkin excited too. 

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

see now everybodys getting excited and i havent even got it yet


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Deano*

I think I have a good idea on whats the replacment is...

Its ....... ..... ...


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

bloody hell you gave me a fright then i actually thought you were going to guess


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Guess*

I dont think I have to.. I am almost sure what it is...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

If its a 400R then    

Its gota be good for you to get rid of your 33 tho, ive STILL not seen it in the flesh, but looks stunning in pics.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

its the jun hyper lemon aint it


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh jesus lord, if it is then ****! Stuff a 400R! Thas like a 1000R


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

deano said:


> *ok ill PM you but please Rich keep it under your hat as i dont want to look a tit if it all goes sour on me  *


You've looked a tit before ....without things going sour mate  

Just kidding Dean, hope it all turns out OK. Must be a good'un to get rid of the LM.


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

I have an idea what it is, but I won't say  good luck deano :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I hope you kept your exhaust


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

no jase didnt keep the exhaust  
my mate was adament that stayed on the car  
anyway the car im interested in already has one :smokin:


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *no jase didnt keep the exhaust
> my mate was adament that stayed on the car
> anyway the car im interested in already has one :smokin: *


 
I'm still excited Dean!

RICH S


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

Jesus thak god its you. I saw a GTR Le Mans for sale in teh japanese performance for sale, bit so i got right on teh net as i knew there'd be sum banter goin on, and hey, i was right!! good look with the sale, its gonn ahave to be bloody special!! In my heart im hoping its some kinda of mines genetic mutation, lol, but i doubt it, i love mines...... 

Regards Harry

P.S i love that colour id want my car resprayed in that any day!!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

er your completely wrong johnny 
my car wasnt advertised in JAP performance in fact it wasnt advertised anywhere  
i car i want has become available so my mate wanted to buy mine which has all worked out rather nicely


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

I think i know what it is and my girlfriend would love it. lol I'll tell ya what dean, if you come down essex in it you can take the bitch away. pmsl

Hope all goes well, btw i saw ya car at totb2 and absolutely love the colour. Don't look "hard" but more of a "sultry" looking  

If you do get it, hopefully you can prove all the claims that surround the car, whether true or not, once and for all  

Rick


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

I know what it is!!!!! couple of clues, its blue and has 600bhp


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

pmsl NO


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Good Luck Dean.

I think the cat is out the bag now though.

Is junichis old car for sale again then, and is it now working as it should??

James.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

well if it is its not me buying it :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

steveN is the closest upto now keep guessing people!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

i think i should get a little book going here id make a right killing


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

I *KNOW* what it is!
But i'm not telling you lot!

RICH S


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

deano said:


> *i think i should get a little book going here id make a right killing  *


OOOOH ! Can i have a bet mate?

RICH S


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn this is frustrating !!

Theres only 9 gtr's for sale on autotrader for over 25k nationwide none of which are anything special, and Im sure you wouldnt sell yours for a lower spec car.

come on, talk to uncle bladey  

J.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

bladey have you considered the fact it could be in Japan at all


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

RICH S said:


> *OOOOH ! Can i have a bet mate?
> *


erm ................................................ NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Its a well known blue R3# and its not in the auto trader because the owner wasnt going to sell it  plus i dont think they have a auto trader in the county where the car is at the moment


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

RSRussell said:


> *I think i know what it is and my girlfriend would love it. *


I doubt hes buying a big black man with a 12" schlong Rikki


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

pmsl, you never know, i've heard a few things about dean


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

ah I know what it is!!!!!!!

I had a chineese last night, and i was talking to ole Mr Wong, and he told me that his pink R32 is up for grabs, and that he has a, and i quote "gay sounding fella from the midlands interested".

Oh and i'd just like to thank Mr Wong for the shits i've had all morning.pmsl


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well,

If its the abflug 34 thats on Kaisoushas site youre a git !!    

J.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Oh Deano bladeriders a bit close for comfort now!  

close, very close infact


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

keep guessing people im having the time of my life here  

and im NOT gay ............................ its just the way i walk LOL


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Is it*

Circa 647 bhp..?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Is it*



PMJ said:


> *Circa 647 bhp..? *


i certainly hope not  but certainly wouldnt mind if it was :smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

bladerider said:


> *Well,
> 
> If its the abflug 34 thats on Kaisoushas site youre a git !!
> 
> J. *


youve now got a lot to answer for !!!! 
ive only just saw that car and is now my back up car if its still available oh well so much for a RED one  

hey if i get the abflug can i become a memeber of TEAM bayside


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Abflug 34*

is it the Purple one. If it's the one I'm thinking off it's sold.

Glen


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

no the one i just saw is bayside blue mate


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Thats handy then*

Who's going to get it for you by the way (if you decide to buy it that is) ?

Glen


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

well ive only ever heard the best of things about NEW ERA so thought id go with them as i know Miguel only picks quality 
( this is not a slur on any other importers , but new era has an excellent rep throughout many clubs )


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

RSRussell said:


> *ah I know what it is!!!!!!!
> 
> I had a chineese last night, and i was talking to ole Mr Wong, and he told me that his pink R32 is up for grabs, and that he has a, and i quote "gay sounding fella from the midlands interested".
> 
> Oh and i'd just like to thank Mr Wong for the shits i've had all morning.pmsl *


This is nearer than you think!!! 

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Oi what you mean ? lol


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

lmao, yeah what you mean? that deano is a gay sounding fella from the midlands?

or that his buying a pink 32. LOL


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

RSRussell said:


> *lmao, yeah what you mean? that deano is a gay sounding fella from the midlands?
> 
> or that his buying a pink 32. LOL *


He does like his girly colours!! About time he bought a super clear red GtS25T like mine. ooops its out the bag now dean sorry !!

RICH S


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

how many times have we got to say this rich your car is SUPER GIRLY red


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

hehe 

RICH S


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dean

IF you buy that 34 three things will happen.

Firstly you will get an invite to join TEAM Bayside

Secondly you will need to take me out for a ride

Then, and only then  thirdly I will recind the offer of membership and hate you for eternity!!!

I cant get fairer than that mate!!

     

J..:smokin:


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

well i thought that sounded great up until point 3    

maybe ill buy it then DECLINE offer of membership to TEAM bayside resulting in you NOT getting a ride finally ending in you not having to hate me


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice try,

But secretly we all know you wanna be in my gang, my gang, my gang !!!!!!!


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

lmao well we will see wont we    

maybe i should start a poll list 5 cars and see what everyone goes for


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

can someone translate something for me from japanese or do they know of a really really good translation page i want to have a gander at that Abflug Cars spec  

its on page 11 and is the fourth car down and i already know what it costs but want the complete spec translated please 

http://www.kaizousha.com/index3.php?p=1


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *Nice try,
> 
> But secretly we all know you wanna be in my gang, my gang, my gang !!!!!!!
> 
> *


 Sing-along to the 'Gaybar' tune, you girls are scarey


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

deano said:


> *can someone translate something for me from japanese or do they know of a really really good translation page i want to have a gander at that Abflug Cars spec
> 
> its on page 11 and is the fourth car down and i already know what it costs but want the complete spec translated please
> 
> http://www.kaizousha.com/index3.php?p=1 *


Jeez I saw that car up their first time about 18 months ago. Suprised if it is still their (or a real for sale car  )

The Purple 34 above it has been in the UK for quite a while now  .

Glen


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> *The Purple 34 above it has been in the UK for quite a while now  .
> Glen *


Indeed it has it was at Japfest for sale at £39 K


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2003)

deano said:


> *can someone translate something for me from japanese or do they know of a really really good translation page i want to have a gander at that Abflug Cars spec
> 
> its on page 11 and is the fourth car down and i already know what it costs but want the complete spec translated please
> 
> http://www.kaizousha.com/index3.php?p=1 *


Not sure how accurate this is but...

I think it's 2.7Litres and has Tomei engine parts including Tomei Crank. etc, etc.

Babelfish doesn't translate this too well.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

I think you will find that car may have been sold
it was for sale about 6/7 months ago.
Most of the cars on there site have been sold a long time ago.

Keith


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

deano said:


> *can someone translate something for me from japanese or do they know of a really really good translation page i want to have a gander at that Abflug Cars spec
> 
> its on page 11 and is the fourth car down and i already know what it costs but want the complete spec translated please
> 
> http://www.kaizousha.com/index3.php?p=1 *



wun wang wu BIG FOOKIN TURBOS yo yun sun dun VERY FOOKIN FAST wu su flu do BROWN STAINS CAN BE WIPED OFF! how mig ding wing wong SOME CU#T CRASHED IT LAST WEEK so wun jan mi lee WE HAVE STUCK IT BACK TOGHETHER hun jo mo wong wang jang DONT WORRY SOME DAFT CU#T FROM ENGLAND WILL BUY IT :smokin: 

Hope this helps dean


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Thanks to the most descriptive and informative translation there ste LMFAO 

didnt know you were fluent in talking shite


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Yes dean i am now fully qaul i fied in the art of speaking shite, i would just like to thank you for all the years of trainning you have given me you are an inspertion to use all   

Can you please teach me to spell big words next? thanks  


Dingy has won this years talkin shite award 2003 310 max from a T3 PMSL


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Its good to know i contributed to something worth while


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

C'mon there Deano, be a good chap and tell us what you're getting?!?!? The suspense is killing all of us!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

I hear ya  Thats a big 10 4 rubber duck 


Hook line and sinker


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> *C'mon there Deano, be a good chap and tell us what you're getting?!?!? The suspense is killing all of us! *


awwwww what a shame    
youll have to wait a while longer yet , i get some more news 
about it tomorrow 

Ste have you been watching Convoy or something lmao


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Convoy! them where the days driving down to donington with the rest of the rs lads only to be towed home again after trying to beat the land speed record down the m6  

If i fix a tow rope from your soon to be new motor i might be in with half a chance


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> *If i fix a tow rope from your soon to be new motor i might be in with half a chance *


if you do that and i pull away sharpish im likely to rip your front end off     :smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

And the funny thing about that is you wont even notice in that thing well id be saving up for a new front end


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

deano said:


> *youll have to wait a while longer yet , i get some more news
> about it tomorrow *


Well come on then, it's already 'tomorrow' and I still don't see an update from you Deano


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

> Well come on then, it's already 'tomorrow' and I still don't see an update from you Deano


Quite right, in fact tomorrow is almost over for those of us on the Far Side... 

Any updates then?!?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

YESSSSSSSSSSS 

its been confirmed , have had the news confirmed :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

on saturday im going to place a rather larger deposit on my new toy 

HOOOORAY FOR ME    

Can you guess what it is YET ????? 

Come on the Clue is in my signature at the bottom


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

That is what clarkson said when driving the Jun car.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

"....it's live driving an explosion"...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Great news dean  

Let us know about that battery before tomorrow mate i just need to nip out to the hyper market!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2003)

Forgot to tell ya! bumped into mi old mucker jun before he was eating one of them lemon pies it made him all hyper and started going on about a 1000bhp or something???


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

bladerider said:


> *Good Luck Dean.
> 
> I think the cat is out the bag now though.
> 
> ...





deano said:


> *well if it is its not me buying it *



You little liar !!!!!!!

    

Well done matey, good for you. And just cos it aint blue dont expect not to have to take me for a rip anyways!!

J..:smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I think there may be a queue for joy rides. That car has caused such a stir on this forum in the 2 years or so i've been registered - and people have been so keen to see it at meets, but few have actually had the priviledge of seeing it.

If Deano is getting that car, then it'll be great to finally see it at some meets and being enjoyed by someone on the forum - who can tell us all about it.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Absolutely Daz.

Thats exactly how I feel.

I think that Deano looks after his cars with a passion having seen the LM, and that the Lemon deserves better than its had in the years its been in the UK.

With the greatest of respect to Dave Jones, Keith and the Crail crew, spending its life getting dragged every now and again up in Scotland, and never coming to join in the Skyline meets around the country is a crime.

Best wishes with this awesome car.

J.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Congratulations Deano!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

bladerider said:


> *spending its life getting dragged every now and again up in Scotland*


 'every now and again' being about once per annum.........the only crime was in the amount of time it spent sitting doing nothing 

Congratualtions Dean, I hear the car is enjoying rude health since it's been cared for by one of the best tuners around, may you enjoy every mile 

 YHM


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

As far as i know the car is now back to the spec it was when it entered the uk


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

deano said:


> *the spec it was when it entered the uk  *


 Rude health indeed  :smokin:


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

deano said:


> *As far as i know the car is now back to the spec it was when it entered the uk  *


Deano

I was going to buy it before Rods friend bought it but i changed my mind.
As far as I know the car was never touched, the car has been in it's original spec all the time.
All this talk about Greer sport fitting a big single to it is just not true.
the car that they worked on was the white R32 that belongs to Bigsly.

hope this sort's out all this bullshite

Keith


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

thanks Keith  

its nice to know it hasnt been messed with then , i know theres all sorts of rumours surrounding this car which hopefully will cease now


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

mad car hope you enjoy it does that mean we will see it at the grasshopper ??? good luck and take her careful


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: deano*



TOKYO said:


> * and you will get some stick (hopefully not from the regulars here) for not 'proving' what it can do but just stick by your guns mate and enjoy it the way YOU want to.
> 
> Glen *


My ar$e, the "regulars" on here are as bad if not worse than the "irregulars" for stating that things aren't what they seem. If I owned it I would never come on here again cos all you lot do is b1tch about why it isn't taken to every meet/drag event in the country. Maybe previous owners enjoyed it for what it is, a fast car, more to the point THEIR fast cat to do whatever they please with.

Anyway nice one Deano, may I suggest you go buy some new underwear, I've a feeling you will be needing it, A LOT!!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Nice 1 deano :smokin: can I get my order in for a passenger ride at the next Brum meet?


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: deano*



Cord said:


> *. Maybe previous owners enjoyed it for what it is, a fast car, more to the point THEIR fast cat to do whatever they please with.
> *


This is exactly my point it will be my car and used how I WANT TO USE IT 
I will not be dictated to by anyone about how it should be used and when as already mentioned its for MY enjoyment regardless what people think im just hoping that WE can all appreciate it when it turns up at events  

As for underwear well ive heard pampers do a rather fetching line in nappies    
Its a good job the fronts seats are leather  it will make for easier cleaning


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## m4tt_c (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: deano*



Cord said:


> *My ar$e, the "regulars" on here are as bad if not worse than the "irregulars" for stating that things aren't what they seem. If I owned it I would never come on here again cos all you lot do is b1tch about why it isn't taken to every meet/drag event in the country. Maybe previous owners enjoyed it for what it is, a fast car, more to the point THEIR fast cat to do whatever they please with.
> 
> *



yeah but he can just turn round and say 'i own the JUN Super lemon' with a very big smile on his face


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: deano*



m4tt_c said:


> *'i own the JUN Super lemon' with a very big smile on his face  *


you would not believe how much my face already aches , people look at me with much concern


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

congrats deano you lucky ******  
:smokin: 

i KNOW you will enjoy the Jun Super Lemon


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Deano - i can't wait to see the car in person....and i would like to book a ride in it now  

I think i hear a Grasshopper meet calling ................

When do you collect the car then mate ?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: deano*



deano said:


> *.... people look at me with much concern ...... *


More so than usual?! Most worrying indeed.    

Looking forward to seeing the new monster in all it's lemony glory soon mate.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: deano*



Big Mark said:


> *More so than usual?! Most worrying indeed.
> : *


well not quite as much as those people pointing and grimacing at your wheels


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Touche'


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

why thank you kind sir


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

jqhfqjbcqbnwekjcqgyewfqy......... so amazed that deno has bought it, all i can say is 


PROPER MAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

have fun, u got any plans for it?

Harry


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

johnnyTightlips said:


> *
> have fun, u got any plans for it?
> 
> Harry *


yes ive got plans ..................... and thats to just ENJOY THE CAR !


----------



## RSRussell (Apr 24, 2003)

well fookin done deano.

Well even if you can't handle the performance at least the colour will suit ya. pmsl


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Well done WOW nearly wore out the dvd looking at your new beast....... nice


----------

